# EV rules update



## alcro (Nov 2, 2008)

To assist in the updating of the 1997 Electric Vehicles the following is a suggestion and I would welcome to hear from other EV enthusiasts on this subject.

Definition ;- EV in this case means, donor vehicles converted to be powered soley by battery or solar power; either by DIY or commercial personal.
Battery; not only include acid/lead, but also more up to date sulfue/lithium, lithium ion, or silmilar electricity storagr devices.

Certifuication ;=Here common sense is to be the guide line.
1. vehicle construction to be passed by qualified motor mechanics, after first clearance, there after will be on the standard WOF.

2. First inspection of the electrical system to be signed out by a qualified auto-electrician, and from here on as part of the WOF.

.3 Where a onboard generator is installed for battery charging, a registered electrician should inspect and sign out. On board means the generator is a fixture in the vehicle with a lead that can be plugged into the standard 230 volt power system.
Fixtures; Batteries should be firmlt attached in place, preferably in a steel cage; then torally enclosed in a fire proof container with ventilation to the outside of the car.

Instruments; Two additional gauges are desirable, a Depth of Discharge which shows the rate the power is being used, and a voltmeter which acts as a fuel gauge..


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Alcro
Fixtures; Batteries should be firmlt attached in place, preferably in a steel cage; then torally enclosed in a fire proof container with ventilation to the outside of the car.

Batteries should be firmly attached - yes
Why steel?
Why fire proof?
Why ventilation?
If your battery chemistry can catch fire or needs ventilation then YES 
but all batteries don't 
so it should not be part of the code

If my batteries don't need ventilation then I don't want to "have to" fit ventilation

I think you mean "Charger" not "Generator"

I like the idea of putting "suggestions" in the code but I am wary of requirements,

I don't know what a "depth of discharge" meter is and a voltmeter is a very poor fuel gauge
I don't think I will be having either on my car


----------



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,
I used the rules published in guideline form that I downloaded from Gavs site as a PDF to successfully road register my little Alto.

Is the government updating these officially? If so then please post the links so we can all put in our two bobs worth.

Having put 8000 km on my beast over the last 9 months I can now see the sense in allot of the requisite safety details that I had previously wondered at as I built the car to comply.

I think that both builders and certifiers are fortunate to have such a loosely written guide that allows multiple solutions to be made and legally certified but which still gives us a level of certainty as to the outcome if we follow the rules. 

David


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

djmjnewton said:


> Hi,
> I used the rules published in guideline form that I downloaded from Gavs site as a PDF to successfully road register my little Alto.
> 
> Is the government updating these officially? If so then please post the links so we can all put in our two bobs worth.
> ...


I'm with you there. During my conversion I wondered "Why do I need half this safety stuff" but 2 years down the track I can completely understand. 
For anyone who isn't aware, I have copies available of the current NZ rulebook available to download here:
http://www.kiwiev.com/temp_web_files_for_kiwiev_site/nz_ev_requirements_1.pdf
http://www.kiwiev.com/temp_web_files_for_kiwiev_site/nz_ev_requirements_2.pdf
http://www.kiwiev.com/temp_web_files_for_kiwiev_site/nz_ev_requirements_3.pdf

If the rules were to be updated, the only thing I'd change would be an awareness of different types of batteries with different (or lesser) needs.


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

KiwiEV said:


> I'm with you there. During my conversion I wondered "Why do I need half this safety stuff" but 2 years down the track I can completely understand.
> For anyone who isn't aware, I have copies available of the current NZ rulebook available to download here:
> http://www.kiwiev.com/temp_web_files_for_kiwiev_site/nz_ev_requirements_1.pdf
> http://www.kiwiev.com/temp_web_files_for_kiwiev_site/nz_ev_requirements_2.pdf
> ...


Thanks for uploading those.

So... are these still current, and are they applied strictly.. for example will I be needing the same ventilation for my Lithium batteries (which will be in the driver cabin) as if they were Lead Acid?

Also, whats your take on 'Onboard Charges - Vehicles with onboard charges must have an electrical Warrant of Fitness for the vehicle". It this refering to an Onboard Battery Charger? e.g. If I had an Zivan NG3 that was portable and charged the batteries from outside the vehicle then I wouldn't need to get an Electrical WoF ?


Pete.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

evlowrider said:


> Thanks for uploading those.
> 
> So... are these still current, and are they applied strictly.. for example will I be needing the same ventilation for my Lithium batteries (which will be in the driver cabin) as if they were Lead Acid?
> 
> ...


Yeah, onboard chargers must have an electrical warrant of fitness as your car would effectively become an "appliance" - or a caravan (what's more insulting?) 
If you mount your charger outside the car, like in your garage, then you're fine. The downside is that you'll have to take your charger with you everywhere you go if you want to top-up at a mate's place etc.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

evlowrider said:


> Thanks for uploading those.
> 
> So... are these still current, and are they applied strictly.. for example will I be needing the same ventilation for my Lithium batteries (which will be in the driver cabin) as if they were Lead Acid?
> 
> ...


Sorry Pete, I just realised I didn't answer your other question! Kearon (www.EVcapri.com) didn't use a ventilation system in his car with LiFePO4 batteries (as far as I can tell anyhow) and the Aussie rules are just as strict as the NZ ones. I would suggest contacting the certifier you plan to use and asking him for his opinion - but also advise the certifier about the battery technology you're using because chances are he/she hasn't heard of them.
I suggest sending the certifier some info about the batteries too so they can make an informed decision.

Of course realistically you don't need venting for LiFePO4's but that technology didn't exist when the NZ rulebook was chisled into granite, so do what you can to explain that to the certifier. 

I found the certifier John Brett (who did my EV) was brilliant. Nice guy too, it must be a rare thing to find a certifer with a personality surely?  Hehehe


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

KiwiEV said:


> Sorry Pete, I just realised I didn't answer your other question! Kearon (www.EVcapri.com) didn't use a ventilation system in his car with LiFePO4 batteries (as far as I can tell anyhow) and the Aussie rules are just as strict as the NZ ones. I would suggest contacting the certifier you plan to use and asking him for his opinion - but also advise the certifier about the battery technology you're using because chances are he/she hasn't heard of them.
> I suggest sending the certifier some info about the batteries too so they can make an informed decision.
> 
> Of course realistically you don't need venting for LiFePO4's but that technology didn't exist when the NZ rulebook was chisled into granite, so do what you can to explain that to the certifier.
> ...


Thanks. Having read through those rules I can see why Alcro made this topic.

Now I was part of the RC Car scene a few years ago and each year the NZRCCA (NZ Radio Control Car Association) would take submissions from each of the clubs for potential new rules and regulations to be included in the next years rule book - to keep it upto date with technology and other trends. 

Question is what is LVVTA's process ? 

I'm too much of a noob at the moment to give any technical advice  

PS. Where's your e-book Gav I want it!!


Pete.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

evlowrider said:


> Thanks. Having read through those rules I can see why Alcro made this topic.
> 
> Now I was part of the RC Car scene a few years ago and each year the NZRCCA (NZ Radio Control Car Association) would take submissions from each of the clubs for potential new rules and regulations to be included in the next years rule book - to keep it upto date with technology and other trends.
> 
> ...


Hey Pete!
LVVTA's process? I woudn't know what to suggest. Perhaps to update the rules a spokesperson (such as a president or secretary) for the NZEVA should submit a proposal to the Director of Land Transport. 
The only thing I can think of that needs updating (in my opinion) would be inclusion of LiFePO4's (and other types) as options with their appropriate safety/venting/loving requirements (or lack of) considered.

As for the ebook, it's finished but we're now doing a website. I'm working with a guy in Romania who's done this sort of online marketing thing before, I just take care of the content and he "tarts it up". 
The ebook is aimed at beginners who look at EVs with wide-eyed-wonder with the fear of the unknown and the fear of the cost holding them back. It's been an agonising last few months writing it but we're there at last. Should be out on it's own website fairly soon. 
I really hope it succeeds. I won't get rich off it - and that's not my intention - but I really want another EV. I mean SERIOUSLY want one! Problem is, we're about to go onto one income and it's gonna be tough until this tour business takes off. _If _it take-NO! POSITIVE THINKING ONLY! 

I've found the kind of car for KiwiEV2 that I want to use, and I have the specs already. I just need the money. Familiar story anyone?








Hmm. With the right mods it could look similar to the EV1...


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

Ooooh Kiwi EV 2...  is that a Mazda Astina/323? Will this one be AC, lithium and followed by Kiwi EV movie part 2?


----------

